# Are Furries legal?



## Silvey (Oct 22, 2016)

i don't wanna get caught so yea.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 22, 2016)

0_O

What do you think would not be legal?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 22, 2016)

Depends on what country you live in.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 22, 2016)

Brilliant question. 10/10 would ask again. 

But no, they are not... Although I feel like you're joking?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Depends on what country you live in.



Actually now that I think about it, I'd bet my money that places like Africa and the Middle East would probably label furries under some weird "immoral" law that is treated the same as either homosexuality or blasphemy

Or probably just punished by stoning


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 22, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Actually now that I think about it, I'd bet my money that places like Africa and the Middle East would probably label furries under some weird "immoral" law that is treated the same as either homosexuality or blasphemy
> 
> Or probably just punished by stoning


On the flip side, it could be completely normal depending on the country you're in (with spirit animals, animism, etc.)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> On the flip side, it could be completely normal (with spirit animals, animism, etc.)



Nah, most cultures that believed in spirit guides and shit have long since died out or are in a very small minority


----------



## Saiko (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

Well making love with animals aren't legal in many places of the world thanks to bigots


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)

....Being a Furry is illegal? Unless you live in a fucking Islamic or African country,  I would say no.


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2016)

Silvey said:


> *Are Furries legal?*



Yes, they are legal.

In fact, in some places, it is compulsory to spend a certain amount of time or years as a furry, or in service to furries.

So you'd better be saving for that fursuit...


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well making love with animals aren't legal in many places of the word thanks to bigots


I can't tell if you're serious or not..


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not..



Well I just thought he was asking was it legal to engage in common furry activities..


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well I just thought he was asking was it legal to engage in common furry activities..


Its the very fact that you labelled this kind of thing as being banned by bigots, which makes it sound like you support these actions of fucking animals in real life.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Its the very fact that you labelled this kind of thing as being banned by bigots, which makes it sound like you support these actions of fucking animals in real life.



duh of course I do! Who in the right mind would deny someone of the most fundamental right of their existence, that is to mate, just because someone's brain is too small to put a moral judgment on their instincts.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> duh of course I do! Who in the right mind would deny someone of the most fundamental right of their existence, that is to mate, just because someone's brain is too small to put a moral judgment on their instincts.





Spoiler


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

No, we are the most elite con artists of the world.
You have discovered our secret and now cannot live to tell the tale
Quick everyone, drown this man in fur.

(On a serious note though, why tf would we have a forum that doesn't have a url such as "ggg4$GrhtH$T3g5G$f4hRtgweY%^Eywe4GT.onion" if this were illegal? also, what exactly were you thinking was illegal about this? I have to know...)

EDIT: OK... Maybe some of the things Somnium is saying are illegal (and pretty disturbing to say the least)


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Spoiler



Tell me, what's the point of life?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Tell me, what's the point of life?


to mate with those from the *same species of you* is the best understanding of that question for almost all


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Tell me, what's the point of life?


We're not going to get philosophical here. Sticking it into an innocent animal against their will (they naturally DON'T wish to mate with humans) is disgusting and immoral.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

bump: SERIOUSLY, AUTHOR OF THIS POST:

What did you think was illegal about this?

I *MUST* know!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 23, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> bump: SERIOUSLY, AUTHOR OF THIS POST:
> 
> What did you think was illegal about this?
> 
> I *MUST* know!


youre gonna have to wait for that answer buddy, he's offline. But i feel you already knew that


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> We're not going to get philosophical here. Sticking it into an innocent animal against their will (they naturally DON'T wish to mate with humans) is disgusting and immoral.


I dunno man, I was almost sexually assaulted by a dog once.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 23, 2016)

Sadly yes.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> We're not going to get philosophical here. Sticking it into an innocent animal against their will (they naturally DON'T wish to mate with humans) is disgusting and immoral.



idk mine is quite eager to stick his inside me. That's the only evidence I have, since he can not say to me if he likes it or not. I sometimes even worry if he likes going outside or eating or am I abusing him by letting him to that. But I'm sure what all male dogs love, getting their balls cut off!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I dunno man, I was almost sexually assaulted by a dog once.


Domesticated dogs tend to get overly sexual mostly during puberty, or when female dogs are in heat.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> idk mine is quite eager to stick his inside me. That's the only evidence I have, since he can not say to me if he likes it or not. I sometimes even worry if he likes going outside or eating or am I abusing him by letting him to that. But I'm sure what all male dogs love, getting their balls cut off!


...or when they have an owner like Somnium...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Domesticated dogs tend to get overly sexual mostly during puberty, or when female dogs are in heat.


said dog was fixed awhile ago. and said incident was relatively recent.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 23, 2016)

Silvey said:


> i don't wanna get caught so yea.


Too late. I'm calling the FBI right now.

Better run, fucker.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes totally. Better clear out your harddrives of any cute innocent pictures of cartoon animals. I also heard just getting a ticket to Zootopia got you instantly thrown in jail.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> said dog was fixed awhile ago. and said incident was relatively recent.


It's a dominance display. A dog will sometimes hump those it views subordinate. This includes neutered males, and females. My dad's dog will hump my stepmother's and his legs. They let this dog do whatever she wants and the animal won't listen to either of them normally. Me and my uncle, on the other hand, can tell that dog to do anything and she'll listen immediately, and she's never gone after us.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> It's a dominance display. A dog will sometimes hump those it views subordinate. This includes neutered males, and females. My dad's dog will hump my stepmother's and his legs. They let this dog do whatever she wants and the animal won't listen to either of them normally. Me and my uncle, on the other hand, can tell that dog to do anything and she'll listen immediately, and she's never gone after us.


Well then...... That's not exactly reassuring.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 23, 2016)

This thread got weird...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 23, 2016)

Saiko said:


> This thread got weird...


As expected though.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> idk mine is quite eager to stick his inside me. That's the only evidence I have, since he can not say to me if he likes it or not. I sometimes even worry if he likes going outside or eating or am I abusing him by letting him to that.


...If you're so worried about that, then just don't try having sex with him at all?

I really doubt your dog is eager to do that and you're just imagining things. This is really weird.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2016)

Absolutely not. Shutup, they could be tracking us now.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 24, 2016)

Jarren said:


> It's a dominance display. A dog will sometimes hump those it views subordinate. This includes neutered males, and females. My dad's dog will hump my stepmother's and his legs. They let this dog do whatever she wants and the animal won't listen to either of them normally. Me and my uncle, on the other hand, can tell that dog to do anything and she'll listen immediately, and she's never gone after us.



There are different types of humping, some sexual some not. You can't just be so sure it was a dominance play, unless the dog was a puppy.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 24, 2016)

I cannot believe this thread ended up here...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 24, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I cannot believe this thread ended up here...



oh Somnium.. you know him!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 24, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I cannot believe this thread ended up here...


Nah I expected it. A vague question about the legality of furry stuff often leads to beastiality cause people for some reason just assume all furs want to fuck their dog.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 24, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Nah I expected it. A vague question about the legality of furry stuff often leads to beastiality cause people for some reason just assume all furs want to fuck their dog.


I guess some stereotypes aren't so far from the truth after all


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> There are different types of humping, some sexual some not. You can't just be so sure it was a dominance play, unless the dog was a puppy.


Said dog's barely a year old.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 24, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Said dog's barely a year old.



In that case the dog was probably just playing. He was like a young teen, not old enough to be taken seriously.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> In that case the dog was probably just playing. He was like a young teen, not old enough to be taken seriously.


Said dog is a she. And constantly sniffing around my waist (although that's probably the Oreos I always pocket at Grandma's house.)


----------



## Silvey (Oct 25, 2016)

Welp nevermind im not really a furry.. but i like them


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Said dog is a she. And constantly sniffing around my waist (although that's probably the Oreos I always pocket at Grandma's house.)



Did she flag you?

flagging means she shows you her pussy by moving her tail to the side, basically telling you, come and fuck me!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a weird thread......


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

this is why I avoid topics that might get @Somnium to start an ethics debate on sex with animals...


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> this is why I avoid topics that might get @Somnium to start an ethics debate on sex with animals...


I just try to stay away from everyone


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> this is why I avoid topics that might get @Somnium to start an ethics debate on sex with animals...



I should make a whole thread dedicated to a such discussion!


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

Silvey said:


> Welp nevermind im not really a furry.. but i like them


I don't understand the confusion. 1 second, "Hey, i'm (something) so is this legal and all that???" *2 seconds later* "LOL JK GET PRANKED HAHAHAH!!! IT WAS A SOCIAL EXPERIMENT HAHAHFSGHASYUBFDNBD"


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I should make a whole thread dedicated to a such discussion!


Oh jesus christ.... (I'm not even religious and somnium got me to do this m8)


----------



## Elf-cat (Oct 25, 2016)

Being a furry is legal, having furry porn is legal in North America and other English speaking countries, bestiality is illegal, fursuiting is legal everywhere indoors at applicable locations and the point of life is to have fun. If you are not having fun then you are missing the point of life.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Did she flag you?
> 
> flagging means she shows you her pussy by moving her tail to the side, basically telling you, come and fuck me!


I'm....not sure. She was kinda pouncing on me when I was trying to sit and think on a couch. I mean maybe she did it, and I just didn't see her, but I dunno. I'm forgetful like that.


----------



## Zipline (Oct 25, 2016)

It is only illegal if you go about your day in suit biting and/or peeing on humans


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is only illegal if you go about your day in suit biting and/or peeing on humans


Oh! hey, Zipline! Long time, no see, I suppose.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is only illegal if you go about your day in suit biting and/or peeing on humans


Shit, no wonder that cop tased me the other day.


----------



## Zipline (Oct 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh! hey, Zipline! Long time, no see, I suppose.


Dont tell the man in white but i have been hiding outside your house behind the trashcan for many moons.


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 25, 2016)

Welp, if cringe crime was a thing, we would all be in jail already.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, if cringe crime was a thing, we would all be in jail already.


careful, we don't wanna give anybody any ideas...
next thing we know this'll be featured on /r/cringepics!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> careful, we don't wanna give anybody any ideas...
> next thing we know this'll be featured on /r/cringepics!


If I weren't so lazy I'd do it myself.


----------



## Silvey (Oct 29, 2016)

umm lock tread plox <.<


----------



## Neymar Jr (Nov 12, 2016)

Sometimes


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 12, 2016)

Silvey said:


> umm lock tread plox <.<


This

also:


Silvey said:


> Welp nevermind im not really a furry.. but i like them


If it was Somnium that drove you away, don't worry, everyone's different


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Tell me, what's the point of life?


42


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Actually now that I think about it, I'd bet my money that places like Africa and the Middle East would probably label furries under some weird "immoral" law that is treated the same as either homosexuality or blasphemy
> 
> Or probably just punished by stoning



Drawing animals and humans are both considered blasphemy in some countries.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Sl0shy (Nov 17, 2016)

i wouldn't doubt donald trump or mike pence trying to outlaw the furry fandom in the u.s. tbh


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 17, 2016)

What in the actual fuck people i just read the entire blog and i gotta say this is fucked. 

*clears throat* its not illegal to be a furry however if you fuck animals it is illegal and also hope you rot in jail.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 17, 2016)

This thread went off the rails (what rails it had), and the OP requested it be locked.


----------

